# Lbi



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

fished ship bttm today on the in coming tide...wind was like 25 to 30 SE.....water dirty..NOTHING............JS.....lets make this board the jersey fishin board...........JS


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean by making it the Jersey Fishing Board...isn't it already the Jersey Fishing Board?


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*more*

posts


----------



## Fin (Jul 1, 2006)

*rt 72*

is there any good fishing under the bridges going onto LBI?


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*under the causeway*

good weakies and some flouder. Fall is good for the schoolie stripers and right now some black drum. I would try the little islands away fromthe bridge. berkley gulp and finn s work well with the weak fish.
tighlines.
db77


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

JS - good note about "more posts"  

Jersey board has long been toooooooooo quiet, but I talk to some folks who fish Jersey and it seems like they get more striper action in the summertime than states to the south ... always figured they were catchin' but not telling  

I'll be down at the beginning of August and will definitely post a report ... hopefully it will be one that includes lots of pullage.


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

Fishead, this spring has been great down here in Cape May, but it slowed down drastically, but all the action had been up North with BIG stipers taking bunker, down here it was clams all sping, it seems that bunker is the way to go up north along with big wooden plugs from IBSP to Monmouth County. The bigguns are still being caught as you can see from Gilly's thread so you might still have a chance when you fish in August, I believe that big stipers can be caught throughout the summer, just not as plentiful as the spring and fall, but if your at the right place at the right time then it could happen. I would use the freshest bunker you got and fish at night, remember they are usually in close, (at least down here they are). Good luck.


----------



## Fin (Jul 1, 2006)

*little Islands?*

Not sure ehat you mean by the little the little Islands? where are they?


----------

